# Parabolic Rollers vs. cylindrical Rollers with Bumpers



## Solomon76 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying some bicycle rollers to train on. I've been doing some research and from what I can find, the major advantage to parabolic over cylindrical rollers is that the parabolic rollers are harder to accidentally ride off the edge of. I've also seen cylindrical rollers with bumpers that seem to serve the same purpose. Does anyone have any experiences that they can share as to if one safety feature is better than the other and why? From all the models that I've seen so far, bumpers seem to give you the option of aluminum or plastic drums where parabolic rollers seem to only be available in plastic (someone please correct me if I'm wrong). Thank you all in advance.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've never used parabolics, but the insideride's are fantastic. Almost impossible to ride off of and feels totally realistic. They're expensive and a pain in the ass to travel with, though.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Solomon76 said:


> I'm thinking about buying some bicycle rollers to train on. I've been doing some research and from what I can find, the major advantage to parabolic over cylindrical rollers is that the parabolic rollers are harder to accidentally ride off the edge of. I've also seen cylindrical rollers with bumpers that seem to serve the same purpose. Does anyone have any experiences that they can share as to if one safety feature is better than the other and why? From all the models that I've seen so far, bumpers seem to give you the option of aluminum or plastic drums where parabolic rollers seem to only be available in plastic (someone please correct me if I'm wrong). Thank you all in advance.


I have the regular. Got them in August and had no problems learning. And, there is an advantage in training your brain to be alert that carries over to the road. 

Mine are the least expensive Nashbar set. Very nice quality. Paid 120.00 including shipping.

I went through this, asking around. And it is possible to fall off the parabolic type. And when you do, the drop is worse because of the angle.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

First time I rode rollers was on a set of Tacx Antares conical rollers which took me about 20 minutes to get used to. I then bought myself a set of Kreitler straight cylindrical rollers which were a little more difficult, but after 30 mins I was fine.

Only time I've come off them was when I was warming down from a race and was so busy watching the next race go past that I rode off the side. :mad2:


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got regular rollers and have only come off to the side once when the back wheel slid out (full gas effort and sweating alot) bumpers or parabolic rollers wouldn't have stopped that. Either type are only going to stop a gently meandering bike, if your CoG is already out there then you'll need to get your foot down, grab something to hold onto or fall.

Once you've you've spent a couple of hours on regular rollers you'l wonder what the fuss was about.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ripton said:


> I've got regular rollers and have only come off to the side once when the back wheel slid out (full gas effort and sweating alot) bumpers or parabolic rollers wouldn't have stopped that. Either type are only going to stop a gently meandering bike, if your CoG is already out there then you'll need to get your foot down, grab something to hold onto or fall.


I disagree, the bumpers to an amazing job of keeping you upright. You would have to actively find ways to fall off.



> Once you've you've spent a couple of hours on regular rollers you'l wonder what the fuss was about.


 Thats true. Rollers are not a hard skill to master.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jun 27, 2009)

aureliajulia said:


> I have the regular. Got them in August and had no problems learning. And, there is an advantage in training your brain to be alert that carries over to the road.
> 
> Mine are the least expensive Nashbar set. Very nice quality. Paid 120.00 including shipping.
> 
> I went through this asking around. And it is possible to fall off the parabolic type. And when you do, the drop is worse because of the angle.


aureliajulia,

Quick follow-up question... The Nashbar Reduced Radius rollers are one of the sets that I was looking at. They seem to have great reviews and are fairly cheap in comparison to other rollers. However, the one possible downside that I could find is the fact that they don't fold. Has portability been an issue with you? I think I've narrowed my search down to the Nashbar Reduced Radius rollers or the Nashbar Parabolic Rollers. I have a 20% coupon, so the Reduced Radius would probably cost about $115 delivered and the Parabolic would probably cost $155 delivered.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kbiker3111 said:


> Thats true. Rollers are not a hard skill to master.


They're not that hard. I think I got mine before I joined RBR mad had no idea that they made easier rollers. With a little patience and time, I learned to use them for long periods of time during the winters. Now that I have a newborn, I think I might be on them a lot more, especially since my stomping grounds are under construction. Very sad about the last part.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jun 27, 2009)

I found a really simple design to turn regular rollers into free motion rollers. Looks like pretty easy project to take on.
DYI Freemotion Rollers construction - YouTube


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Solomon76 said:


> aureliajulia,
> 
> Quick follow-up question... The Nashbar Reduced Radius rollers are one of the sets that I was looking at. They seem to have great reviews and are fairly cheap in comparison to other rollers. However, the one possible downside that I could find is the fact that they don't fold. Has portability been an issue with you? I think I've narrowed my search down to the Nashbar Reduced Radius rollers or the Nashbar Parabolic Rollers. I have a 20% coupon, so the Reduced Radius would probably cost about $115 delivered and the Parabolic would probably cost $155 delivered.


I don't have need to take them anywhere. I guess it depends on your vehicle. I have a 2 door Honda Civic, they would fit in the trunk. The Reduced Radius is the set I have. Those are the exact two I looked at. They are high quality metal. Not lightweight. I don't know how the weight compares to anything else.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Defeating the purpose*



Solomon76 said:


> I'm thinking about buying some bicycle rollers to train on. I've been doing some research and from what I can find, the major advantage to parabolic over cylindrical rollers is that the parabolic rollers are harder to accidentally ride off the edge of. I've also seen cylindrical rollers with bumpers that seem to serve the same purpose. Does anyone have any experiences that they can share as to if one safety feature is better than the other and why? From all the models that I've seen so far, bumpers seem to give you the option of aluminum or plastic drums where parabolic rollers seem to only be available in plastic (someone please correct me if I'm wrong). Thank you all in advance.


One of the main reasons to get rollers is that they force you to improve your riding style - those with a choppy and wobbly style will find themselves off to the side. Parabolic and bumpered rollers eliminate (or at least minimize) the need to build those skills. You lose one of the main benefits of rollers.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Solomon76 said:


> aureliajulia,
> 
> Quick follow-up question... The Nashbar Reduced Radius rollers are one of the sets that I was looking at. They seem to have great reviews and are fairly cheap in comparison to other rollers. However, the one possible downside that I could find is the fact that they don't fold. Has portability been an issue with you? I think I've narrowed my search down to the Nashbar Reduced Radius rollers or the Nashbar Parabolic Rollers. I have a 20% coupon, so the Reduced Radius would probably cost about $115 delivered and the Parabolic would probably cost $155 delivered.


Those are the ones I have, and they are great. 20+ years ago I had a set of Kreitlers, but sold them when I gave up cycling (long story). The Nasbars are about the same quailty as the Kreitlers, but just don't fold. I got them at about the same price too, since they had a similar coupon. You just can't go wrong with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Kerry Irons said:


> One of the main reasons to get rollers is that they force you to improve your riding style - those with a choppy and wobbly style will find themselves off to the side. Parabolic and bumpered rollers eliminate (or at least minimize) the need to build those skills. You lose one of the main benefits of rollers.


#1. If you're that worried about falling, get a regular trainer.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

aureliajulia said:


> #1. If you're that worried about falling, get a regular trainer.


or take the time and learn how to ride rollers. I've fallen once or twice and had the occasional "carpet sprint", but I'm not trading in my Kreitlers. If I'm going to do a really long steady state ride, I don't want to do it on the trainer.


----------

